
Google Checkout : How to Not Write Error Messages - tomh
http://particletree.com/notebook/google-checkout-how-to-not-write-error-messages/
======
SwellJoe
I think I saw this exact same error when trying to buy the Business Edition of
Google Custom Search. It took an email to customer support to get it fixed (I
emailed Friday, and it was fixed on Monday, so not a terrible turnaround on
solving the problem)...though I never knew what was wrong, because the error
was absolutely devoid of meaning.

------
ScottWhigham
There are so many things that suck about Google Checkout that it's just
pointless to rant. Chris could spend the next two months, I bet, writing
"Google Checkout: How Not to..." posts.

------
Hexstream
Should be titled "How not to write error messages"...

------
jrockway
I love the intelligent comments below the article. A particularly insightful
gem:

    
    
        Google sucks !
    

Amazing that he can't even get the punctuation right on a two-word sentence.

